# Albequrque New Mexico @ Big D's



## Benji (Apr 15, 2013)

So the special fx guy for Breaking Bad housed us up and love the traveling folk come threw anyone traveling is welcome . 406harvard st


----------



## 1544c (Apr 15, 2013)

So he just let you post his address on this site?
I'm not too certain I'd like to stay with someone named Big D who is so ready and willing to post his address so openly. Sounds creepy


----------



## Tom Polono (Apr 16, 2013)

Should I bring condoms and lube for Mr Big D?


----------



## Benji (Apr 16, 2013)

Well fuck it, I guess more fucking party for us then and those who are fucking bad as fuck that like to get she illy fucking wasted... You just keep playing your world of Warcraft and final fantasy Johnny home bum shit and the Amtrak type shiyet... I was just trying to help a traveler out...


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 17, 2013)

This TOTALLY belongs in the trainhopping section!


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 17, 2013)

Moved it to Destinations. Couldn't think of anywhere else since the Waystations subforum doesn't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Well fuck it, I guess more fucking party for us then and those who are fucking bad as fuck that like to get she illy fucking wasted... You just keep playing your world of Warcraft and final fantasy Johnny home bum shit and the Amtrak type shiyet... I was just trying to help a traveler out...


 
fuKkIn SoOoOoOoOo sIiIiCCCkkkkkkkk BrOOOo!!11!1!1!! helLLalala dANk AZZzzzz fAdeD uP dA pUnKxXKXKSsx 42OOOooooo 4 lyF!!1!1!1 BiG DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD is THe CHiLLllLllllEST HOMMMMEEEY. 

CxR - painful to read; partying with you and Big D will not, and _can not_, help anyone out.


----------



## Benji (Apr 18, 2013)

Big Ds pad is a place to crash safely in new mexico with out cop herrassing people in a sleeping bag .... he's a cool person with cool roomates who care about people on the road and rails.. much respect for that...

you'll find out his story if you visit him... but until then...
it all part of the journey... but fuck the drama bullshit.... just trust in the road and respect the rails...


my grampa always tol'meh "Respect the rails, and they'll always respect you!"

and so far i havent been pulled off and ive been about three years deep hoppin back and forth blindly threw different cities and towns... some times if i like the place i'd stay put and have fun... just like my grampa did...


lifes a party... make it a fun one.. not a fucking asshole in the corner checking out everyone to stupid to talk to anyone...


----------



## Benji (Apr 18, 2013)

1544c said:


> So he just let you post his address on this site?
> I'm not too certain I'd like to stay with someone named Big D who is so ready and willing to post his address so openly. Sounds creepy


he cares for those traveling on the rails, on foot, and road...hes an awesome old school dude with a pad for people.. kinda like russels pad the POORKIDS RADIO PAD in lincoln heights in east los angeles... but ya'll wouldnt know shit about it...


----------



## Benji (Apr 18, 2013)

CXR1037 said:


> fuKkIn SoOoOoOoOo sIiIiCCCkkkkkkkk BrOOOo!!11!1!1!! helLLalala dANk AZZzzzz fAdeD uP dA pUnKxXKXKSsx 42OOOooooo 4 lyF!!1!1!1 BiG DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD is THe CHiLLllLllllEST HOMMMMEEEY.
> 
> CxR - painful to read; partying with you and Big D will not, and _can not_, help anyone out.


 

shows how much you know about meeting new people... dude is fucking cool as fuck.. get the fuck on with your hater ass... this fucking site is pissing me off... i thought we are all supposed to help each other out man... miss me with the bullshit .... sucks to be you...


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 18, 2013)

Benji said:


> shows how much you know about meeting new people... dude is fucking cool as fuck.. get the fuck on with your hater ass... this fucking site is pissing me off... i thought we are all supposed to help each other out man... miss me with the bullshit .... sucks to be you...


 
Okay.

cxR - wat


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I don't remember you putting a gun to anyone's head and dragging them to Albuquerque, so anyone who cares to talk shit should probably a.) ignore it and b.) shut the fuck up.


----------



## plagueship (Apr 17, 2014)

so.........where do the punk/folk shows and shit go down in this town?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 22, 2014)

thread no longer relevant. closed.


----------

